# Cheap Ferry Campaign



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Check out this site http://www.channelpirates.com
and sign the petition to the European Commission.
It is to get cheaper channel ferrys

( European Union Commissioner Mario Monti accepts the petition from Jonathan Miller. A victory for the Mutiny - and this web site! )

Eddie :edfirst:


----------

